# turning purple



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

is it a sign of breeding when a red turns purple?

2 others is getting more dark greyish than the other silver color, but 1 is really purple in color. i kinda like the purple tint to it better than the rest.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

the purple reflections you see are mostly caused from lighting, but breeding p's tend to have highlited colors. but turn mostly dark black.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

why is only 1 of them turning purple?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

this morning i did a water change and the purple color went back to normal. but it reflects purple light if you look at a certain angle. looks cool.


----------

